# Anyone Started Their Four Plants?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Now that it's legal, anyone got an indoor grow happening?

A friend told me her son has been growing in a kitchen cupboard for years very successfully.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

That’s about as believable as saying my friend breeds sharks in her bathtub very successfully. How do you put a potentially 7’ plant in a cupboard and call it a success lol


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Where do you buy clones to start up? I've asked around. No one I know has a clue. A friend gave me a website a week before it was legal. "Opening Soon". Supposed to sell everything including clones. A week after it was legal the domain name was up for sale . I gave up trying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> That’s about as believable as saying my friend breeds sharks in her bathtub very successfully. How do you put a potentially 7’ plant in a cupboard and call it a success lol


They can be clipped and instead of growing tall and stalky, they grow low and very bushy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> Where do you buy clones to start up? I've asked around. No one I know has a clue. A friend gave me a website a week before it was legal. "Opening Soon". Supposed to sell everything including clones. A week after it was legal the domain name was up for sale . I gave up trying.


Seeds apparently work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

buy pot seeds - Google Search


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Buy Feminized Cannabis Seeds Online | Feminized Marijuana Seeds | I49


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Illegal in Quebec... :-(


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Many moons ago some pals had a plant they kept picking tops off of. It was only a couple feet high but super bushy and had a stalk like a Xmas tree. But a very happy Xmas tree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mawmow said:


> Illegal in Quebec... :-(


What's the penalty?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

That actually all took place seconds after legalization. The reason it grew so fast is because they kept it in a rift of the space/time continuum.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Penalty in Quebec between 250$ and 750$; doubles if caught again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mawmow said:


> Penalty in Quebec between 250$ and 750$; doubles if caught again.


Some would say go for it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Johnny Spune said:


> Many moons ago some pals had a plant they kept picking tops off of. It was only a couple feet high but super bushy and had a stalk like a Xmas tree. But a very happy Xmas tree.


Many years ago, someone planted one in its garden to get rid of bugs... 
By mid Summer it was clearly seen over tomato plants ! Cut right away...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Some would say go for it.


Well, the thing is we do not smoke or even tried... 
I prefer a small glass of good ole whiskey a day (taxes go in the same pocket...) ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Years ago (25 + years ago) I was working an aerial bucket next to the OPP headquarters for the county at the edge of town. Beside the OPP was a second floor apartment above a business. The apt had a flat roof balcony at the 2nd floor level, and on this balcony the tenants had a bunch of very big plants growing just out of view from the OPP next door. I saw them from my bucket view.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Player99 said:


> They can be clipped and instead of growing tall and stalky, they grow low and very bushy.


Those are tents, very different from a cupboard. and still not “very successful” compared to ones that are allowed to grow.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Years ago I was working an aerial bucket next to the OPP headquarters for the county at the edge of town. Beside the OPP was a second floor apartment above a business. The apt had a flat roof balcony at the 2nd floor level, and on this balcony the tenants had a bunch of very big plants growing just out of view from the OPP next door. I saw them from my bucket view.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

mike_oxbig said:


> Those are tents, very different from a cupboard. and still not “very successful” compared to ones that are allowed to grow.
> 
> View attachment 239450


Holy pipeload Batman!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> Those are tents, very different from a cupboard. and still not “very successful” compared to ones that are allowed to grow.
> 
> View attachment 239450


OK according to you it can't be done. Got it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> Those are tents, very different from a cupboard. and still not “very successful” compared to ones that are allowed to grow.
> 
> View attachment 239450


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The way things are looking growing your own is the only way to go. And you get to control the bugs/mold/chemicals.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> compared to ones that are allowed to grow.


If'n ya got a garden that you can tend ya should be able to supply your yearly needs. You get mould with plants that big?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> If'n ya got a garden that you can tend ya should be able to supply your yearly needs. You get mould with plants that big?


That was from google images...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well of course it can be done, I just don’t think every attempt deserves a participation medal. Those little 1 oz plants are cute and all but if you’re only allowed 4 why not do it properly.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> Well of course it can be done, I just don’t think every attempt deserves a participation medal. Those little 1 oz plants are cute and all but if you’re only allowed 4 why not do it properly.


Because you can grow them in a cupboard all year round. Growing 10' plants means the energy goes to growing stalk and leaves, if you clip them, which most experienced growers will do. They grow more leaves and buds, and are big and bushy, not tall.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

These plants are not growing up and 7' tall, they are small and bushy. It looks like the farmers are experienced too.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

You clearly know what you’re talking about. I’ll gracefully exit the convo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is another example of bushy with lots of buds, which I hear buds are the goal, not height or stalk or leaves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> You clearly know what you’re talking about. I’ll gracefully exit the convo.


Years ago way before the internet there was a book that outlined how to do the kitchen cupboard grow. It is a common practice to grow in a cupboard or a closet. People will divide a closet into an upper and lower grow, and have plants at 2 different stages so they have bud all year round.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> Those are tents, very different from a cupboard. and still not “very successful” compared to ones that are allowed to grow.
> 
> View attachment 239450


It seems like the Ontario govt says you can possess 4 plants. There doesn't seem to be a cap on how big the plants can be. So this type of plant ^^^^ would be crazy big quantity.

https://www.ontario.ca/page/cannabis-legalization#section-5


* How much cannabis you are able to possess*
You are able to have a maximum of 30 grams (about one ounce) of dried cannabis in public at any time.

*







Growing cannabis*
You are able to grow up to four plants per residence (not per person).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I probably won’t bother, for similar reason that I don’t make wine or brew beer at home.

Growing pot is stinky and messy. I prefer to keep my home cleaner and let people with the equipment and expertise grow better weed than I ever could.

Oh I may plant one or two in the back yard, but no way is that going to have the potency you’ll get from an expert grower.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You are able to grow 4 plants at a time per residence. Grow harvest, Grow harvest etc. (that's my take anyway)
I'm looking for seeds right now but need to learn which seeds to buy, I'm looking to grow more for medicinal reasons that partying. I went down to the neighbours last weekend and he had some weed that he packed into a vape thingy. I didn't partake but was surprised that after all these years, the guys were still coughing when sucking the vape smoke into their lungs.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> _I probably won’t bother, for similar reason that I don’t make wine or brew beer at home.
> 
> Growing pot is stinky and messy. I prefer to keep my home cleaner and let people with the equipment and expertise grow better weed than I ever could._


That's because your still working. You may change your mind when you retire and your on a fixed income.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> That's because your still working. You may change your mind when you retire and your on a fixed income.


Yes, and I may be obliged to drink home made wine too, but not if I plan well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I grew 12 tall tomato plants, in plain sight, in my back yard last summer.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll be growing a few this year. I don't smoke much of it but I always wanted to grow a few.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There seem to be some differences in legislation by province (and some municipalities will also pass by-laws pertaining to rental housing and public consumption) : Cannabis in the provinces and territories - Canada.ca


In NS 



> *There’s a limit to how much you can possess*
> If you’re 19 or over, you can have up to 30 grams of dried cannabis (or equivalent) with you in public. There are no restrictions on how much you can keep in your home, as long as it’s for personal use. Store cannabis safely and keep it away from children and pets.
> 
> *There’s a limit to how much you can grow*
> ...


There was a link on NS site stating "Seeds and edibles coming soon", but I haven't checked behind the child-safe barrier lately.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

ronmac said:


> I haven't checked behind the child-safe barrier lately.


That's the thing I find confusing about this legalization.
'Keep it out of the hands of children'.
The odds of junior going to a dealer vs just reaching out to mom/dad's window sill.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I probably won’t bother, for similar reason that I don’t make wine or brew beer at home.
> 
> Growing pot is stinky and messy. I prefer to keep my home cleaner and let people with the equipment and expertise grow better weed than I ever could.
> 
> Oh I may plant one or two in the back yard, but no way is that going to have the potency you’ll get from an expert grower.


Growing can be addictive...... not strong enough..... smoke another .. ya grew 4 lbs.... or make hash .. just saying


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I grew 12 tall tomato plants, in plain sight, in my back yard last summer.


Tomato leaves are really strong when you smoke them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Growing can be addictive...... not strong enough..... smoke another .. ya grew 4 lbs.... or make hash .. just saying


I may get to that point, but for now, I'd rather smoke less, but more potent stuff.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are strains that grow tall and skinny, some strains grow short and squat, and lots in between. You can't say all pot plants grow to 18 ft tall. Definitely a misnomer. 
Some of the best weed in the world is grown in Dutch bedrooms and closets. Sativa plants tend to grow tall and Indica tend to grow short in the wild, due to humidity and temperature difference on where they grow naturally. Grow them indoors and the properties change.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Seeds apparently work.



No offense but I'd rather establish my plants from a known good quality mother, not some online dude selling seeds from who knows where


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> You can't say all pot plants grow to 18 ft tall.


..Nope had some hash plants that where 3 ft tall..but 7 ft wide ..next to the 7 footers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> No offense but I'd rather establish my plants from a known good quality mother, not some online dude selling seeds from who knows where


truth..been effectively growing the same plant for years


----------



## steve nb (Dec 5, 2017)

Operational tests are underway on my basement 4 plant hydro system. Seeds are germinating and all have cracked. Hoping to have my first crop on this coming weekend.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm considering growing a couple in the yard this summer. Been growing Tomatoes for years now so it shouldn't be a big deal. Just have to talk my Italian wife into letting me replace a Roma or Beefsteak here or there. So most likely I'll have to do with planting in a pot. Planting season here is a bit off yet though.


----------



## steve nb (Dec 5, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> No offense but I'd rather establish my plants from a known good quality mother, not some online dude selling seeds from who knows where


Sunwest Genetics in western Canada


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Just because it's legal doesn't mean someone won't steal your plants...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I know precious little about the plant, and have no interest in consumption, but when I see the size of some of those plants, I have to wonder if growing that much constitutes either a drug dependency or intent to traffic. Or is it the case that one grows plants that big because the tender shoots at the end of the branches are where "the good stuff" resides, and you need to have a big plant to be able to harvest even a modest amount of select portions? Colour me under-informed on the matter.

Our own back yard backs onto a school playground, as do our various neighbours on the block. I gather there must be some sort of restriction on where it can be grown. I can't imagine that licensed retailers couldn't be within a certain distance of a school, but kids would be able to reach over our back fence during recess and grab what they wanted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I know precious little about the plant, and have no interest in consumption, but when I see the size of some of those plants, I have to wonder if growing that much constitutes either a drug dependency or intent to traffic. Or is it the case that one grows plants that big because the tender shoots at the end of the branches are where "the good stuff" resides, and you need to have a big plant to be able to harvest even a modest amount of select portions? Colour me under-informed on the matter.
> 
> Our own back yard backs onto a school playground, as do our various neighbours on the block. I gather there must be some sort of restriction on where it can be grown. I can't imagine that licensed retailers couldn't be within a certain distance of a school, but kids would be able to reach over our back fence during recess and grab what they wanted.


Nothing about restrictions. It says only 4 plants per property, not per person... 

Yes the buds are what people want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

This is how they like it. The dense material is the bud. By not allowing it to be fertilized by a male plant, the flower gets big and dense.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My naivete. I always thought it was the leaves that mattered. So how big a plant does one require to have 30g of buds?

I would imagine that location restrictions will be drafted eventually. It makes no sense to restrict sales by location, or have offenses involving unsafe storage around children, but allow ready access to plants. That would be a big inconsistency in the law.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Just because it's legal doesn't mean someone won't steal your plants...


That's true. My Tomatoes are planted by the house because of heat absorbtion properties there, so the fence is a a bit away. I also happen to have a chainlink with privacy slats and both doors on it are setup to accomodate a lock. Plus we live in a fairly safe neighborhood/cul de sac where there is very limited access. I also have four 30+ year old Lilacs in the back that cover everything in the yard up to at least 20' high. They were trimmed down last year from closer to 30' lol. There are ways to mitagate these circumstances.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

> I would imagine that location restrictions will be drafted eventually. It makes no sense to restrict sales by location, or have offenses involving unsafe storage around children, but allow ready access to plants. That would be a big inconsistency in the law.


I am sure that Municipalities have that issue on their radar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

mhammer said:


> My naivete. I always thought it was the leaves that mattered. So how big a plant does one require to have 30g of buds?
> 
> I would imagine that location restrictions will be drafted eventually. It makes no sense to restrict sales by location, or have offenses involving unsafe storage around children, but allow ready access to plants. That would be a big inconsistency in the law.


I have heard a pound per plant is average.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You mean a pound of buds can be gotten from one plant, or that the mass of the plant needs to be about a pound overall?
If average yield of buds per plant is a pound, do you mean over the course of a growing season or all at once on any given day?
Like I say, I know little about such matters.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Now you’ve done it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Player99 said:


> This is how they like it. The dense material is the bud. By not allowing it to be fertilized by a male plant, the flower gets big and dense.



Holy whistling snakeshit Batman!

Nice bud


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> Now you’ve done it
> 
> View attachment 239596


What is your favorite colour?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

But I can’t google that


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyways a friend sent me this message, i’ll Just pass it on 



> think along the lines of an annual coconut rather than a raspberry bush. The females plants produce buds once per life cycle which hold the seeds if pollinated. Either way, those “fruits” ripen at the end of their lifespan and arent very big or potent if harvested early.
> 
> Those tent plants, however pretty, are size restricted like the Japanese kitten-in-a-bottle (don’t google it) and might get an oz or two cut and dried buds. That’s Street value 200$ for 5 months hydro and effort, and realistically the street stuff will be better grown than a diy attempt. So most people with a lick of privacy will put them outside. it won’t be an all year weed epidemic, honestly they’re not that noticeable until late stage, but I’d expect a lot of backyard trespassers reported in October


He said that. All of it. Not sure how he knows so much.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mhammer said:


> You mean a pound of buds can be gotten from one plant, or that the mass of the plant needs to be about a pound overall?
> If average yield of buds per plant is a pound, do you mean over the course of a growing season or all at once on any given day?
> Like I say, I know little about such matters.


First 30 seconds of this video will give you a good visual idea I guess. 1 plant grows a lot of bud.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So is the 4-plant limit because those without any other access, and perhaps with medicinal needs, wouldn't have enough from starter plants unless they were growing four? Or is the idea that plants are staggered such that they reach harvest capability at different points in time, and 4 will give you as much as you need, some at a time??

I'm trying to figure out the logic here, because from what several have indicated, a single mature plant will yield considerably more than what one is legally permitted to possess. There's something missing that I don't quite understand. This is just all foreign to me. The closest I've ever come to it, or will, is my 1974 copy of the LeDain Commission report in the basement.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mhammer said:


> So is the 4-plant limit because those without any other access, and perhaps with medicinal needs, wouldn't have enough from starter plants unless they were growing four? Or is the idea that plants are staggered such that they reach harvest capability at different points in time, and 4 will give you as much as you need, some at a time??
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the logic here, because from what several have indicated, a single mature plant will yield considerably more than what one is legally permitted to possess. There's something missing that I don't quite understand. This is just all foreign to me. The closest I've ever come to it, or will, is my 1974 copy of the LeDain Commission report in the basement.


You can't possess more than 30g. In public. Your own property is another matter. So I guess don't be growing a plant, chopping it down like a Christmas tree when it's ready to harvest, and throw it over your back and hike to your buddies house. Something like that anyways.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

There are a lot of interesting what ifs to see unfold


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I lol’d at this thought...I can’t wait for someone that grows 4 monsters starting a “get my dope home safe” parade down Main Street. Wonder how many adults it would take. 16 per pound innit?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I have heard a pound per plant is average.


Maybe from a monster plant from a professional grower. Your usual outdoor, or pot in the closet, homegrow will yield 1-5 ounces.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mike_oxbig said:


> Anyways a friend sent me this message, i’ll Just pass it on
> 
> 
> 
> He said that. All of it. Not sure how he knows so much.


Tresspassers don't get reported in these here parts.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> You can't possess more than 30g. In public. Your own property is another matter. So I guess don't be growing a plant, chopping it down like a Christmas tree when it's ready to harvest, and throw it over your back and hike to your buddies house. Something like that anyways.


Gotcha. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> I lol’d at this thought...I can’t wait for someone that grows 4 monsters starting a “get my dope home safe” parade down Main Street. Wonder how many adults it would take. 16 per pound innit?


You have seen the Rita MacNeil episode of Trailer Park Boys, right? If not, try to find it. It's exactly what you describe.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

mhammer said:


> You have seen the Rita MacNeil episode of Trailer Park Boys, right? If not, try to find it. It's exactly what you describe.


I haven’t actually watched anything but random clips of that show...a bit concerning that I’m at that level of humour. Next I’ll be stifling a grin at Big Bang theory laugh tracks


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

mhammer said:


> So is the 4-plant limit because those without any other access, and perhaps with medicinal needs, wouldn't have enough from starter plants unless they were growing four? Or is the idea that plants are staggered such that they reach harvest capability at different points in time, and 4 will give you as much as you need, some at a time??
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the logic here, because from what several have indicated, a single mature plant will yield considerably more than what one is legally permitted to possess. There's something missing that I don't quite understand. This is just all foreign to me. The closest I've ever come to it, or will, is my 1974 copy of the LeDain Commission report in the basement.


The Ontario govt has not set a limit as to how much you can have at one time. So if you grow 50 pounds from 4 plants, you cannot legally leave with more than one ounce. Your friends could come over and get it one ounce at a time. So your whole house could be completely filled with bales of weed, grown from only 4 plants at a time, and only 1/2 oz can leave per person. (I guess if you wanted to give it away, you could get 8 buddies to come at once, 10 times a day...) Not sure if there is any fine print we don't know about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

Since it's legal, it must be legal for someone to gift up to 30 grams at a time. The new official dealers (govt) will see this gifting as lost money, and will seek retribution under the guise of public safety or some similar crap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

Here's some vague Federal Rules:
Cannabis Legalization and Regulation

Provincial rules:
https://www.ontario.ca/page/cannabis-legalization#section-6

Up to 14 years in jail for growing too much, or selling, or importing.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

One decent plant can yield up to 1 lb but that's not always the case and that's only plants that have been trimmed properly and feed correctly not an easy process and honestly four plants will not provide enough for some medicinal needs and that four plant limit also includes the fact that you can't have for new plants to start.
I can remember we had some that had one main stock that produced 1 giant bud that often fell over that were as thick as my forearm on a 4 1/2 foot plant there were some smaller buds on the outside branches the that center one wow is all I can say.
So 50 lbs is out of the question and I think we out west here can only purchase 28 grams= 1 ounce and I from what I have heard anyway is that it would be illegal to give away your pot to your friends though I can't really say for sure even when asking those that should know some said yes and others said they don't really know where that falls.
Growing is a lot of fun and if you get clippings from some good strains well you can expect that plant to get better each time you start to grow them however the smell can be annoying to neighbours the smell of skunk is not always appreciated by some.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

Ship of fools said:


> One decent plant can yield up to 1 lb but that's not always the case and that's only plants that have been trimmed properly and feed correctly not an easy process and honestly four plants will not provide enough for some medicinal needs and that four plant limit also includes the fact that you can't have for new plants to start.
> I can remember we had some that had one main stock that produced 1 giant bud that often fell over that were as thick as my forearm on a 4 1/2 foot plant there were some smaller buds on the outside branches the that center one wow is all I can say.
> So 50 lbs is out of the question and I think we out west here can only purchase 28 grams= 1 ounce and I from what I have heard anyway is that it would be illegal to give away your pot to your friends though I can't really say for sure even when asking those that should know some said yes and others said they don't really know where that falls.
> Growing is a lot of fun and if you get clippings from some good strains well you can expect that plant to get better each time you start to grow them however the smell can be annoying to neighbours the smell of skunk is not always appreciated by some.


*What is legal as of October 17, 2018*
Subject to provincial or territorial restrictions, adults who are 18 years of age or older are legally able to:


possess up to 30 grams of legal cannabis, *dried or equivalent* in non-dried form in public
*share up to 30 grams of legal cannabis with other adults*
buy dried or fresh cannabis and cannabis oil from a provincially-licensed retailer
in provinces and territories without a regulated retail framework, individuals are able to purchase cannabis online from federally-licensed producers

grow, from licensed seed or seedlings, up to 4 cannabis plants per residence for personal use
make cannabis products, such as food and drinks, at home as long as organic solvents are not used to create concentrated products
Cannabis edible products and concentrates will be legal for sale approximately one year after the _Cannabis Act_ came into force on October 17th, 2018.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I think the intent of the regulations are that individuals can’t traffic. No one will give a shit what you do so long as you’re not running an unlicensed commercial operation out of your house or turning your vehicle/jacket pockets into a retail outlet.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

_Azrael said:


> I think the intent of the regulations are that individuals can’t traffic. No one will give a shit what you do so long as you’re not running an unlicensed commercial operation out of your house or turning your vehicle/jacket pockets into a retail outlet.


Good point. One area of concern is neighbours that may not be too happy with all the buzz about legalizing cannabis. One complaint to the authorities will bring them to your place even though it's now legal. They have to act on every complaint.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Good point. One area of concern is neighbours that may not be too happy with all the buzz about legalizing cannabis. One complaint to the authorities will bring them to your place even though it's now legal. They have to act on every complaint.


They have to respond, but they don’t have to act unless they determine an offence has been committed. Since consuming and possessing dope is legal there’s no offence.

I don’t think the intent is to create legal traps for regular people to get caught in. I think the intent is to disrupt the black market and make it more difficult/less profitable for them to traffic in it and ultimately squeeze them out of the market.

I see it much like alcohol... I’m free to produce my own for personal consumption and no one cares if I share it with friends or give a couple bottles of wine away at Christmas... but, if I go into commercial production and sell it outside the legal framework then the RCMP will be knocking on my door.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

_Azrael said:


> They have to respond, but they don’t have to act unless they determine an offence has been committed. Since consuming and possessing dope is legal there’s no offence.
> 
> I don’t think the intent is to create legal traps for regular people to get caught in. I think the intent is to disrupt the black market and make it more difficult/less profitable for them to traffic in it and ultimately squeeze them out of the market.
> 
> I see it much like alcohol... I’m free to produce my own for personal consumption and no one cares if I share it with friends or give a couple bottles of wine away at Christmas... but, if I go into commercial production and sell it outside the legal framework then the RCMP will be knocking on my door.


I think the govt sees it as a cash grab. The Ottawa mayor was crying Chicken Little about needing more police officers and an extra 8 or 9 million dollars for enforcement. The govt seems to have not only taken over the drug dealing business, but they are using the state to enforce and collect fines. So I would not expect any leniency on these rules. They want cash, and they want to fine you to get it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I think the govt sees it as a cash grab. The Ottawa mayor was crying Chicken Little about needing more police officers and an extra 8 or 9 million dollars for enforcement. The govt seems to have not only taken over the drug dealing business, but they are using the state to enforce and collect fines. So I would not expect any leniency on these rules. They want cash, and they want to fine you to get it.


So are you saying the Govornmen tis going to go out of its way to fine and possibly charge the average home owner and working Pleb because they choose to grow their own plants, which is 100% legal if you abide by the limits set? I'm not sure what you're trying to get at here honestly. You figure if I grow some Weed and give an oz to my buddy for Christmas the cops will be at my door ready to haul me off to the Clink? 

Am I reading this wrong? Please clarify.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> So are you saying the Govornmen tis going to go out of its way to fine and possibly charge the average home owner and working Pleb because they choose to grow their own plants, which is 100% legal if you abide by the limits set? I'm not sure what you're trying to get at here honestly. You figure if I grow some Weed and give an oz to my buddy for Christmas the cops will be at my door ready to haul me off to the Clink?
> 
> Am I reading this wrong? Please clarify.


No I mean 5 plants instead of 4. The new laws they were able enact saying the police can violate your rights and demand body samples to test for drug or alcohol with no reasonable suspicion of a crime. etc. under threat of violence if you do not obey. Why would they need 9 million dollars in the city of Ottawa to ENFORCE the legalization? It's legal right? Why an extra 9 mil to enforce something that is legal? They enacted a whole bunch of new laws with hefty fines shows us that it is all about a money grab.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> No I mean 5 plants instead of 4. The new laws they were able enact saying the police can violate your rights and demand body samples to test for drug or alcohol with no reasonable suspicion of a crime. etc. under threat of violence if you do not obey. Why would they need 9 million dollars in the city of Ottawa to ENFORCE the legalization? It's legal right? Why an extra 9 mil to enforce something that is legal? They enacted a whole bunch of new laws with hefty fines shows us that it is all about a money grab.


Ok then. If you say so. My opinion is they used Weed legalization as a good Red Herring to get more needed law enforcment on the streets. It would certainly apply in Edmonton after a number of Cop shops have closed their doors over the last couple of years. Not sure about Ottawa of course, but out here the Police are pretty damned short staffed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

It used to be "Serve and Protect", now it's "Coerce and Collect".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think people may be surprised how much attention and care it takes to grow really good weed.

Anyone can plant and grow a marijuana plant, but to get the potency I've come to expect takes proper light periods, vegetative periods and nutrients in the right concentrations and at the right times.

Those who have been doing it the right way (ways?) have a great head start.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Player99 said:


> No I mean 5 plants instead of 4. The new laws they were able enact saying the police can violate your rights and demand body samples to test for drug or alcohol with no reasonable suspicion of a crime. etc. under threat of violence if you do not obey. Why would they need 9 million dollars in the city of Ottawa to ENFORCE the legalization? It's legal right? Why an extra 9 mil to enforce something that is legal? They enacted a whole bunch of new laws with hefty fines shows us that it is all about a money grab.


Meh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I think the govt sees it as a cash grab. The Ottawa mayor was crying Chicken Little about needing more police officers and an extra 8 or 9 million dollars for enforcement. The govt seems to have not only taken over the drug dealing business, but they are using the state to enforce and collect fines. So I would not expect any leniency on these rules. They want cash, and they want to fine you to get it.


I personally am completely fine with 'legal but with strict regulations' . And I am a regular user. I am all for it being treated like alcohol and enforced the same. Especially when I have the option to grow 4 plants, which is more than I could ever use for personal use. I don't need to push that regulation. Nor do most people for personal use. 

But, I personally don't think much is going to change. Especially as time passes. It won't be a free for all, nor will it be a case of the police cracking heads. There's so much fear being perpetrated by the media of either scenario happening. Having used for about 30 years at this point, and having bought online for about 8, I just think things will roll along pretty much like they always have.


----------

